# Males Only?



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm wondering if there is any problem with keeping male guppies by themselves? I mean with other fish, no females.

Thanks!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

not at all, I have seen quite a few tanks devoted to just males, because of thier colors.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes, they sure are pretty little guys. Also, I've noticed that it's refreshing to NOT see my single fella "harassing" females all day long; that gets tiring to watch. 

It never occured to me before that I would not eventually get some females for my male, but as I'm coming closer to being completely stocked I'm rethinking it. As long as it doesn't cause any problems for him I think I will stick to males only.


----------

